

BBC looks to copy protect content - theblackbox
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8259154.stm

======
acg
I wonder whether this is other copyright holders trying to get the BBC on-
board. I've read an article before HD could represent the end of unencrypted
analogue output, and how companies are trying to control the recording of
programs.

<http://writersblocklive.com/hd-boycott-2006-02>
<http://www.aacsla.com/specifications/>

It seems to me that the license fee in the UK is under constant attack for
being "unfair", but in reality it sets the bar and makes UK television cheap
and high quality. For example I think if you wanted Sky TV it would cost you
£17 per month for a basic package.

The more that people have to subscribe to television the more we have to pay
for watching the same programmes again. I'm all for copyright holders making a
profit but not sitting on stale programming for 30 years. At some point this
content should be in the public domain, like the Gutenberg project.

------
kierank
This article is a little bit misleading because it's not really copy
protection.

The BBC aren't allowed to encrypt content at all but they're proposting to
encrypt only HD content over DVB-T2, known as Freeview (OTA for Americans).

There's two things which they're asking for (feel free to correct me if the
transport stream technicalities are wrong).

Obfuscation of the service information data with a huffman code lookup table.
The SI allows transport stream demuxers to work out how to split the transport
stream up with information like video types, audio tracks, clock info
etc...This can all be worked around easily.

The other is full encryption which won't be allowed because it will delay set
top boxes and there won't be any on the shelves during the World Cup, which is
basically an HD flagship event.

There's no encryption on satellite nor on cable anyway so it's a bit of a moot
point.

------
ZeroGravitas
Ironically they're trying to subvert their own contract terms.

They've agreed to broadcast unencrypted "free to air" content, but now they're
trying to encrypt the program guide data in order to force set top box makers
to pretend(!) that the data really is encrypted by rendering their products
useless if they dont.

It's yet another new low for DRM.

Hopefully the regulatory body will reject this bit of tomfoolery.

More info here on the tech-savvy MP's blog (particularly in the comments,
which refute the fear of this making set top boxes any more obsolete, and
provide other details):

[http://www.tom-watson.co.uk/2009/09/personal-video-
recorders...](http://www.tom-watson.co.uk/2009/09/personal-video-recorders-
ofcom-consultation-indicates-that-the-bbc-want-to-make-yours-obsolete/)

~~~
kierank
It's not actually the programme guide. It's a lot more than that.

------
electromagnetic
Claiming this will help reduce piracy is an asinine argument, virtually
everyone in the UK pays for a TV License which means they've already paid for
the content.

~~~
wmf
Maybe it will reduce piracy outside of the UK.

------
yesimahuman
At least the BBC can write an objective article about their own controversial
pursuits.

I think they need to look at their regional restrictions. I can never watch
any of the football or other sport clips.

~~~
zandorg
Sports is very expensive to get a broadcast license for ($millions).

------
buugs
TV licensing seems like such a weird concept after living in the US

And now looks a bit corrupted if they are going so far as to put DRM on
broadcast streams

------
andreyf
_BBC HD has proved extremely popular_

<a picture of a swimming elephant in 226x170 pixels>

Waaah?

